# John deere mod 285 problem



## aka rotten

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok gents got a problem for you to help me with with my old 285 mod JohnDeere
Quick general history,Tractor looks as new ,always serviced by dealer.Problem started year ago with overheating after 10 min of use.Been back to dealer 4 times with same problem.They did following,2 new thermostates,radiator flushes, 3 times,new hoses,New waterpump,New heat senser,New radiator caps,2 times,New heads 2 times,Finally removed engine replaced gaskets thruout engine.Engine starts up and runs as new for 10 min before overheating still.Inever let it boil over been shut down always when indicator starts to get to warm.Dealer has givin up they dont know what else to do,so i,ll give it to the experts.By the way Its John deere 285 as stated,S/N MOO285BO21672.Thanks,Paul


----------



## aka rotten

I sure wish you guys could give me a clue.I really believe it got to be a radiator problem of some sort but i just aint smart nuff to figgure it out.30year tec.youve help me several times over the years,any body figgure something shop or myself aint tried?That old mower put most junk today to shame,althou my old D-100 cuttin grass last two years now.Thanks Gents,and ladys if any there.Paul


----------



## mikel m14

Are they sure the thermostat and water pump are working properly?


----------



## aka rotten

Both replaced with new.Paul


----------



## mikel m14

I understand they are new but have they verified t-stat is actually opening and that the water pump is circulating.


----------



## aka rotten

mikel m14 said:


> I understand they are new but have they verified t-stat is actually opening and that the water pump is circulating.


All I can tell you is dealer had machine for 2 months before giving up,according to paperwork they tried two thermostats at different dates.Once before pulling engine for new gaskets thruout,and once again after radiator cleaning At 83 my working on them any more is limited,but I do feel water moving thru both top and bottom hoses.I can tell by looking that all gaskets I can see are new,along with hoses,and water pump.Live in small town Ga.So limited to where I can take it.However JD dealer has serviced it since new along with my large JD tractor.Mabee radiator shop trip in order.Hate to see it just sit ,is or was great mower with only 4 something on hour meter.Thanks for reply.Paul


----------



## geogrubb

aka rotten said:


> All I can tell you is dealer had machine for 2 months before giving up,according to paperwork they tried two thermostats at different dates.Once before pulling engine for new gaskets thruout,and once again after radiator cleaning At 83 my working on them any more is limited,but I do feel water moving thru both top and bottom hoses.I can tell by looking that all gaskets I can see are new,along with hoses,and water pump.Live in small town Ga.So limited to where I can take it.However JD dealer has serviced it since new along with my large JD tractor.Mabee radiator shop trip in order.Hate to see it just sit ,is or was great mower with only 4 something on hour meter.Thanks for reply.Paul


When common sense doesn't work go for the bizarre.
Did someone by chance put the fan on backwards or maybe it's stuck. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech

I am not really familiar with this model John Deere, but I too would suspect the radiator based on what you said the dealer has done. You can always remove the thermostat and run it without one, just to eliminate it as the source of the problem.

After looking at the IPL it looks like it has a Kawasaki liquid cooled engine, how do you know for sure it's overheating? It could be an electrical issue with the sensor, giving a false reading.


----------



## aka rotten

30yearTech said:


> I am not really familiar with this model John Deere, but I too would suspect the radiator based on what you said the dealer has done. You can always remove the thermostat and run it without one, just to eliminate it as the source of the problem.
> 
> After looking at the IPL it looks like it has a Kawasaki liquid cooled engine, how do you know for sure it's overheating? It could be an electrical issue with the sensor, giving a false reading.


30 YEAR,You are correct on engine,Im sure of over heating as steam will come from radiator after 10 min,also as atated in 1stpost senser been changed with new ,i will try thermostat thing even thou its been replaced twice.Ive about gotmore money in it then its worth now but really dont just wanna dump it.Thanks,Paul


----------



## 30yearTech

aka rotten said:


> 30 YEAR,You are correct on engine,Im sure of over heating as steam will come from radiator after 10 min,also as atated in 1stpost senser been changed with new ,i will try thermostat thing even thou its been replaced twice.Ive about gotmore money in it then its worth now but really dont just wanna dump it.Thanks,Paul


I know you said the sensor was replaced in the first post, but what I am trying to say is that the gauge may be showing hot when it's really not. The problem may be electrical not necessarily the sensor.

You actually stated that you never let it boil over and you shut it down when the indicator starts to get warm ( I am assuming you mean the temperature gauge shows warm). This could still be a malfunction in the electrical system not necessarily the sending unit, and it could be a faulty gauge. Did the dealer ever check the temperature of the fluid in the radiator to see if it was really over heating? 

Keep in mind that the sending unit (sensor) is reading the fluid temperature not the engine temperature. You can run the engine without the radiator cap and check the actual temperature of the fluid to see if it's really overheating. The fluid does get hot enough to produce steam in some instances, but that alone is not an indication that the engine is overheating.* Don't remove the radiator cap from a hot engine, take the cap off when the engine is cold and start and run it without the cap and check the fluid temperature when the gauge shows that it's overheating.*


----------



## aka rotten

Ok,After playing with it a bit,after it runs for about8-10 min.water itself started to steam.Thats without radator cap on it at all.about 6 min.of run time is when sensor kicks in.Ive not let it runto the point of boiling over but it came close yesterday.Has new hoses and such so all i know to do is radator shop to rebuild but any around here which is two 30 miles away say they wont mess with such a small one.Local JD.dealersays they can get new one but give estmaite of 500 dollars which i think is nuts.I,m to the point of looking for something in junk yard that may be worked in it.Just dont know anymore.Paul


----------



## 30yearTech

Yes, the radiators are expensive. It is a Kawasaki part not a John Deere part, so you might be able to get it a little cheaper from Kawasaki, but it will still be expensive.

Once again, steam does not mean it's overheating. Normal operating temperature is around 160 - 180 degrees, and that is HOT! 

Need to check temperature of coolant to see how hot it is actually getting.


----------

